# الان ولاول مررره شامبو تسويد الشعر الأبيض..........



## وجن عمري (25 يناير 2012)

الان ولاول مررره شامبو تسويد الشعر الأبيض..........


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



الان ولاول مرررة شامبو [URL="http://www.dkakean.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2502"]تسويد [/URL][URL="http://www.dkakean.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2502"]الشعر [/URL]الابيض بخلاصة زيت الزيتون والاعشاب الطبيعية



يحتوي على مادة عالية الجودة وحاصلة على شهادة الجودة iso9001 



وهو مناسب لمن لديهم حساسية من مواد الصبغات بسبب مكوناته الطبيعية الخالية من المواد الكيميائية 



وهو جيد لمن يرغب بصباغة شعره باللون *الاسود*




طريقة الاستعمال :



يتم غسل [URL="http://www.dkakean.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2502"]الشعر [/URL]بقليل من الماء ويوضع عليه الشامبو ويتم توزيع الرغوه على كامل الشعر



ويترك من 5 – 10 دقائق ثم يشطف بالماء



ومدة ثبات اللون من 3 اسابيع الى شهر 






الصور 








انا من الطائف واشحن لجميع مناطق المملكه

للطلب 0506703477​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: الان ولاول مررره شامبو تسويد الشعر الأبيض..........*

بالتوووووووووفيق


----------



## وجن عمري (26 يناير 2012)

*رد: الان ولاول مررره شامبو تسويد الشعر الأبيض..........*

الجميع ياااارب


----------

